
First Recall of Food Item in India – Nestle Maggi Noodles - srathi
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/india/Centre-pulls-plug-on-Maggi-in-first-recall-of-food-item-in-India/articleshow/47560836.cms
======
chrisjohn93
Nestle know the value of Indian market and he doing what ever they can do to
stay in Indian Market. After few months all the packets again they sold in
Indian Market with help of Ministers.

